# Michigan IBO triple crown



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

yep , there was over 200. If memory serves me correct , 51 Saturday , and over 150 on Sunday. I walked the course and snapped a few pics that i will post as soon as Larry Boone brings me his camera. He set a great course ,,, as usual!


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

I get really impatient with getting the results to see how I did. Hopefully they're posted sometime today. I see that the DA and Tuscola shoots were posted pretty quick. It was a decent course. I did well the first two rounds, but I lost focus the third and couldn't see yardage to save my life.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

*it will be a few more days.....*

I talked to Jack today. Hes getting the scores to the person who puts them on the Mi IBO sight today. Hopefully they are up soon. Tough course as usual. Great turn out. I do know some of the high scores from the different classes. What class are you? I might be able to help.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Scores*

Just posted.


----------



## Biggamehunter73 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Jimmy,
Looks like the kids stakes are to easy for you.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*stakes*

Yes, they did. its the only way i could stop missing targets.

-Jim


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

For some up to date Michigan 3D shoot info, maps , link , ect. Don't forget top check out the Great Lakes section here on AT. Scores!
See you at the 2nd Leg soon!
AHC James Paradine 309 15 
AHC Charle Proud 299 10 
AHC Ray Heisler 298 14 
AHC Jason Bis 294 12 
AHC Terry Bauer 293 10 
AHC Daniel Reed 288 11 
AHC Michael S. Jones 287 8 
AHC Bob Raymond 280 9 
AHC Bill Hogg 280 7 
AHC David Balassone 277 8 
AHC Bob Kucharek 275 6 
AHC Paul Lewis 275 6 
AHC Larry Anderson 275 4 
AHC Scott Samuels 269 5 
AHC David Gardner 268 8 
AHC Larry Williams 267 4 
AHC Matt Brusie 264 7 
AHC Marlin Harding 263 5 
AHC Dan Smith 262 0 
AHC Bob Chiotti 261 6 
AHC Jason Soulliere 260 7 
AHC Brad McClure 259 4 
AHC Matt Middleton 258 4 
AHC Darwin Hogg 254 2 
AHC Nick Raymond 253 3 
AHC Ken Blair 251 0 
AHC Brandt Blair 245 3 
AHC Joe Piontek 241 4 
AHC Joe Sims 231 4 
AHC Todd Mason 231 3 
AHC Billy Davis 223 2 
AHC Brian Fink 197 0 
Cub Dylan Ricky 306 18 
Cub Colton Hudak 305 13 
Cub Eric Hassall 238 5 
Cub Levi Ricky 228 1 
Cub Tristan Johnson 215 2 
Cub Steven McGregor Jr 211 2 
Cub Garrett Guilloz 209 2 
Cub Baileigh Pomrenke 148 0 
Cub Sarah Timmermann 128 0 
FBH Rebecca Lifford 153 0 
FBH Trevor Silverson 0 
FBO Patty Watson 299 13 
FBO Kathy Cook 253 0 
FBO Wendy Williamson 206 2 
FBR Melissa Kolnowski 263 0 
FHC Marge Becker 256 3 
FHC Carol Smallwood 202 1 
FHC Lynne McFry 197 0 
FY Rachel Reed 271 6 
FY Sarahanne Wanty 242 3 
FY Amber Page 185 0 
HC Eric Haddock 311 13 
HC Justin Jones 309 15 
HC Steve Heisler 302 13 
HC Shannan Dobson 292 6 
HC Mike Darnell 288 8 
HC Joe Barrow 283 8 
HC William Schultz 282 6 
HC Arnold Beverly Jr. 280 6 
HC Greg Plant 278 3 
HC Kevin Coldiron 274 7 
HC Chris Haver 274 6 
HC Troy Veshka 274 6 
HC Fred Jones 271 8 
HC Ray Cross 271 7 
HC Richard Richter 271 5 
HC Steven Bee 270 6 
HC Jeremy Stetler 270 5 
HC Darrel Dobson 270 5 
HC David Eagen 269 5 
HC Troy Satterthwaite 268 5 
HC John Hodson 265 5 
HC Wes Brooks 264 8 
HC Charles Proud II 262 5 
HC Ben Sloan 261 2 
HC Jason Alburtus 256 8 
HC Craig Esckelson 255 4 
HC Dean Eckhout 253 5 
HC Todd Brooks 253 4 
HC Cody Eglon 252 5 
HC Jordan Cushman 251 2 
HC Kris Leftwich 234 1 
HC Kirk Hansen 226 3 
HC Peter Pomrenke 198 1 
HC Christopher Dunn 0 
HC Jeff Ladd 0 
HC Chuck Smith 0 
LB Shawn Montgomery 156 2 
MBF William Bredernitz 255 3 
MBO Bob Dingman 297 10 
MBO Randy Peppel 297 10 
MBO Tim J. Checkeroski 296 13 
MBO James Drouillard 295 10 
MBO Dave Becker 292 10 
MBO David Huntzinger 290 11 
MBO Loren Lohr 288 8 
MBO Alan Bradford 286 12 
MBO Chris Hudak 284 8 
MBO Corey Koerber 284 8 
MBO Randy Molzer 284 6 
MBO Derrick Poet 283 9 
MBO Shane Bragg 283 8 
MBO Timothy A. McFry II 282 8 
MBO Richard Cheek 281 7 
MBO Thomas C. Sampson 280 9 
MBO John Potter 280 4 
MBO Mike Webb 278 8 
MBO Kevan Rogers 277 10 
MBO Scott Purr 276 9 
MBO David Kopnitsky 276 9 
MBO Eddie Fosnaugh 275 6 
MBO John Fernandez 274 6 
MBO Justin McClure 273 7 
MBO Gary L. Parish Jr. 272 6 
MBO Tim Checkeroski Sr. 270 14 
MBO Jim Foster 268 6 
MBO Don Dolph Jr. 267 4 
MBO Steve Rumble 261 9 
MBO Nick Fish 258 4 
MBO Charles Ioli 258 3 
MBO Doug Kowalski 253 0 
MBO Steve Spaleny 252 4 
MBO William Paul 250 5 
MBO John Bonham 245 4 
MBO Matt Brown 234 2 
MBO Jovan Blackwell 229 4 
MBO Michael Shaw 227 3 
MBO Kyle Chapa 216 2 
MBO Lee Ricky 215 5 
MBO Scott Hall 140 2 
MBO Chad Orde 0 
MBO Steve Taulbee 0 
MBO Jeff Higgs 0 
MBR Doug Lifford 297 8 
MBR Dave Hoffmeyer 290 10 
MBR Tim Daniels 286 8 
MBR Jon Greer 277 3 
MBR Peter Kasten 276 6 
MBR Lyle Stowe 274 5 
MBR Travis McClure 272 7 
MBR Robert Talsma 263 7 
MBR Steven McGregor 199 4 
MBR Thomas E. Lindsay 183 0 
MCBH Robert Tanton 288 7 
MCBH Tim Kasten 274 6 
MCBH Jack Romeo 265 6 
MCBH Keith D. Blank 262 5 
MCBH Ben Haynes 258 3 
MCBH Steve Gebhard 234 4 
MCBH William H. Hassall 230 0 
MSR Mark Olson 297 6 
MSR Vern Klein 295 11 
MSR Gary Droulliard 294 13 
MSR Nicholis Becker 292 10 
MSR Mark Cook 287 10 
MSR Rob Stinnett 283 8 
MSR Donald M. Dolph Sr. 282 11 
MSR Ron Swinton 272 6 
MSR Bernie Hoy 269 4 
MSR Allen Large 256 4 
MSR Tim Arner 234 3 
MSR Mark Fruge' 208 1 
MSR Glen Miller 200 2 
MSR Patrick Calahan 0 
PRF Tina Huntzinger 283 6 
PRF Cara Fenandez 271 3 
RU Jim Powell 260 3 
RU Bill Powell 256 2 
RU William C. Beedy 241 6 
SHC Dan Makley 316 20 
SHC Bob George 302 10 
SHC Gary L. Laterno 301 15 
SHC Mike Lifford 301 9 
SHC Howard Smallwood 283 10 
SHC Roger Judson 269 5 
SHC Mike Case 251 2 
SHC Mel Drummond 240 4 
SHC Bruce Hartwig 236 4 
SHC David A. Kondor 221 2 
SPM Chuck Birchmeier 314 18 
SPM Tim Silverson 304 13 
SPM Chad Allen 300 8 
SPM Jason Ladd 298 9 
SPM Edward A. Smith 272 8 
SPM Steven Bragg 272 5 
SPM Jesse Thompson 271 4 
TRD Randy Cooling 219 1 
TRD Joe Miskowski 204 0 
TRD Rob Rayer 202 3 
TRD Robert Ziegler 132 0 
YMR13-14 Cordel Berge 266 6 
YMR13-14 Torrey Bonham 256 8 
YMR13-14 Andrew Gardner 254 4 
YMR13-14 Andrew Richmond 246 3 
YMR13-14 Joshua Foster 228 2 
YMR13-14 Cody Adkins 226 2 
YMR13-14 Mitchell Lombardi 219 1 
YMR13-14 Greg Fink 215 1 
YMR13-14 Cody Mason 202 0 
YMR15-17 Bradley Page 268 5 
YMR15-17 Kyle Meyer 267 5 
YMR15-17 Rob Roy 245 3 
YMR15-17 Allen Shaw 244 5 
YMR15-17 Corey Generaux 231 4 
YTRD Joe Ziegler 156 3 
YTRD Jessica Ziegler 131 0 
YTRD Sara-Kate Lawson 40 0 ​


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Just to be clear to place in the over all Michigan IBO Triple Crown event you only need to make three of the four shoots. If you make all four shoot your lowest score will be dropped. Your three highest scores will be added up or the over all placement.

Here are some great links to Chelsea Rod & Gun
there web site link 
http://www.chelsearodandgun.org/

and a map link
http://www.chelsearodandgun.org/modu...article&sid=35
By the way coming up three Pierce exit is way easer for me​


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*2nd Legg*

2nd leg is was today & Sunday. I heard over 170 shooter showed up today for the 2nd leg. 
Chelsea Rod & Gun club did a fine job setting up the range. It was a good warm up for Bedford next weekend. Not an easy one, by any means

-Jim


----------

